# Inexpensive door window alarms



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Are they worth it? 

I may look into getting a few of the small inexpensive battery powered window and door alarms. They take up little room and can be installed throughout the house in about an hour. They come in two basic types the ones that make a contact and an alarm sounds and the other that sounds the alarm when the contact is broken. 

If the situation does start to get a bit sketchy, and there is a rise in criminal activity and lawlessness, it might be nice to have that little extra bit of AA battery powered security.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd say if your getting them cheap off ebay or something their well worth it. Just seeing "some kind of electronic sensor thing" on the window is a strong deterrent to most thieves who are just looking for an easy target. Rather than deal with whatever that thing is going to do, better to just move on to the next house.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Are they worth it?
> 
> I may look into getting a few of the small inexpensive battery powered window and door alarms. They take up little room and can be installed throughout the house in about an hour. They come in two basic types the ones that make a contact and an alarm sounds and the other that sounds the alarm when the contact is broken.
> 
> If the situation does start to get a bit sketchy, and there is a rise in criminal activity and lawlessness, it might be nice to have that little extra bit of AA battery powered security.


I went a different route and put 3M security film on all my bottom floor windows and door windows. The 3M film is tough stuff (youtube it) and makes it very hard to break through the glass.
I did have to beef up the door frame /lock a bit but that's it. I have no doubt some trying to break out a window will get my neighbor's attention or the dogs around the house and neighbors dogs. The youtube
video's of the 3M film are cool as folks wail away on the glass and cannot get through. Some of the video's are actual security camera's catching crook's not getting through the glass. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, definately worth the investment..
I even have the dollartree window alarm units on my fridgerator, my seven year old son sneaks food....
For 1$, they are cheap, but better than nothing..I have also modified one to accecpt a tripwire for an audible alarm...just by melting a slot over the battery cover, installing and turning unit on, then apply small strip of plastic between two of the batteries, when th ewire is pulled, it makes the battery connection complete, and squells until turned off or reset.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Every little bit helps. Just have to remember to go around and turn them all on/off. A perimeter alarm is a good idea too for places like a side or back yard. Uses a pull pin/tripwire. I reinforced the door frame on my back door. The door is steel, but I ran 4" Wood screws through the door jamb plate to pull the two studs together a little better, then ran a steel strip down the jamb and used 4" wood screws with double washers (small/large) to secure it. It will take some work to get through the door, but you'll make lot's of noise doing it and give me plenty of time to get the shotgun.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I can beef doors and windows up and have dogs that bark (and sleep) and the fact still remains that I can't be everywhere. If somebody defeats a door or window I want an alarm sounding. An alarm that would alert me or the dogs.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I can beef doors and windows up and have dogs that bark (and sleep) and the fact still remains that I can't be everywhere. If somebody defeats a door or window I want an alarm sounding. An alarm that would alert me or the dogs.


If you don't mind can you post when you do make a purchase and your thoughts on the product. This interests me as well. Thanks.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Wireless Driveway Alert & Driveway Alarm System

Or
Dakota Alert Long Range Alert System Kit - Amazon.com

Both good options for knowing you have a problem before they are in your house


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Wireless Driveway Alert & Driveway Alarm System
> 
> Or
> Dakota Alert Long Range Alert System Kit - Amazon.com
> ...


I have the Dakota alert system and it works great! I change the battery in the sending unit about every 8 months and no worries, no-one will sneak up to this house!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I have the Dakota alert system and it works great! I change the battery in the sending unit about every 8 months and no worries, no-one will sneak up to this house!


The cool thing is you can have up to 4 detectors on a system with a a 2+ mile perimitor for super servailiance

Map out the most logical infiltration routes and stake them out


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We found some clearance alarms at a few of our local lowes,wm and menards,we always look at clearance stuff to find something useful,these were a pull string type that I attached to our windows and back door around the doorknob and with small eyehooks.they are loud and invisible from outside the house,very noisy and take 1 aa battery.just dont forget to unhook them when you open a door or window at night.I have not forgot to do that after the first few times.between them and our dog I will have enough time to get to my firearm.we do not have a dedicated alarm system,the last home we did that at our insurance went up because it was called an improvement.


----------



## Edwin (Sep 9, 2013)

Most of us that they have no worth but if you see in real sense,even you can't protect your self with these alarm system if a person is there with gun.But it must alert you to prepare for yourself for defense.And most of the time thief scare from noise and run away.
Brisbane Security


----------

